# torrent stopped at 86%



## gau_pppu (Jan 22, 2007)

hi guys ! I am having a problem plz help ! I have been downloading a torrent file using utorrent, after compleating 86% yesterday i paused it and today ehen I resume it It is not downloading any thing down speed is remaining 0 andalso seeding is showing to 0, but in the site the file shows seeding>700, plz help me out so that i could compleate my remaining downloading...


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 22, 2007)

Try update tracker option ..by right clicking the torrent file in utorrent...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2007)

try this other method (not sure if it works, but just in case)
1: Move the downloaded file to a different folder. 
2: Download the same torrent again. Let it start downloading (even 10-15kb is enough)
3: Put stop on the torrent. 
4: Then, move the old downloaded torrent back to where it was (assuming that the new downloaded file is also there). Replace the new downloaded with the old one.
5: Right-click on the torrent in utorrent and Force-recheck. 
Does it do it?


----------



## titun (Jan 22, 2007)

@wizrulz, is there any way to update torrent tracker automatically after certain time interval in utorrent ?


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 22, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> try this other method (not sure if it works, but just in case)
> 1: Move the downloaded file to a different folder.
> 2: Download the same torrent again. Let it start downloading (even 10-15kb is enough)
> 3: Put stop on the torrent.
> ...



hehe! Even I do the same - remove the torrent from the utorrent list and load it again and save it in the same directory as before. I do it out of desperation more than anything else and I also believe it doesn't do any good. I use utorrent and just close it when torrent speeds go incredibly low for apparently no reason. If possible I try to get hold of some alternative tracker for the same torrent from sites like isohunt and btjunkie and hope that they work and give better speeds.


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 24, 2007)

A similar situation happened to me once.. I almost downloaded 96% of a 800MB file and it was stuck even there were 100+ seeders and with my ratio above 0.6(while downloading).. 
   It was downloading but the percentage downloaded was not increasing.. Waited for two days that it might work and even put alternate trackers..Dint worked..I had to redownload the entire file..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 27, 2007)

*only work for µtorrent ?*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> try this other method (not sure if it works, but just in case)
> 1: Move the downloaded file to a different folder.
> 2: Download the same torrent again. Let it start downloading (even 10-15kb is enough)
> 3: Put stop on the torrent.
> ...


will this trick works for Azureus too? OR µtorrent client only...i've a 701 MB file pending for more than 3 months


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)

Find the files on other torrent sites,copy and paste the trackers in your d/l s


----------

